# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Old skinny fat guy seeks similar for motivation

## 41lastchance

Was hoping that one or two of you may be able to offer a few words of encouragement. Its only been a few months since I have seriously changed diet and excercise, both are considerably better than they have ever been. Iam 41 and naturally skinny ( with small belly developed over last 3 yrs) and have the upmost respect for the commitment you guys have. I guess iam starting from scratch. I have managed to put on approx 1 stone and have been very diciplined over recent months. 
Gains are slow but steady however there are times when I wonder if my age and genetics may stop me attaining the results I crave . I decided that I would give it my all naturally before even considering a cycle.
Every pic I seemed to view on this site is a world away from where Iam currently. If any of you guys started from a similar position I would love to hear your story or see progress pics.

Thanks

----------


## Back In Black

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...se.&highlight=

Like this you mean? I was 35 at the time.

----------


## 41lastchance

thanks for reply stem but cant seem to get into link ?

----------


## 41lastchance

found your pics on previous posts stem - what a transformation - how long did this take ?

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh stem props...i had never seen that old thread..great work man...

41, welcome....check us out over in the hrt forum....i recommend getting bloodwork done and make sure your operating on a full tank so you dont have to chase your tail if thus so

----------


## Back In Black

It took a while tbh, I was very much learning my way through sports nutrition at the time. But, I've done it again this yeare after a lay off, in about 16 weeks. ANd I'm 40 next week and only 2lbs above the bodyfat in that after shot. Look at the diet section either in the Cutting 101 sticky or I've just started a Cutting (non) log.

----------


## stpete

Keep up the good work 41!! As mentioned, head over to the Diet Section as there's plenty of diet guru's over there happy to help. It's imparative that you have a solid diet and training regimen, that you're comfortable with, in place before you start a cycle.
It doesn't get any easier as we get older. The gains are slower and the injuries take twice as long to heal. But i look at it as a bigger challenge for me. Hang in there and do your research as to which steroid might help you accomplish your desired results and ask all the questions you want. We'll help as best we can.
Good Luck

----------


## DeniZen

I just turned 55, and started to make the change at age 51, after a long time on the couch and barstool....was 241 lbs. If you really want it, it simply becomes your lifestyle. Its never too late!

----------


## zaggahamma

> I just turned 55, and started to make the change at age 51, after a long time on the couch and barstool....was 241 lbs. If you really want it, it simply becomes your lifestyle. Its never too late!


great work bro

----------


## Times Roman

Welcome 41,
It is never too late to improve your psyique. Just go slow, as advanced in age as your are, you will be prone to injury. Dont' ignore cardio, as this is the engine that drives the locomotive under the sheets! Pay strict attention to your diet, and make sure you hit the weights at least 3x a week (not sure what your goals are). Finally, you may consider going to your local quackster PHD for a checkup, and get a complete blood panel including total/free testosterone . You, like the rest of the oldsters, probably have low test levels, and correcting that may help you where you are trying to go.
btw... I just turned 50 the other day, and in great shape!
---Roman

----------


## flatscat

You can do it bro - just gotta set your mind to it!

----------


## stpete

Good work DeniZen and flatscat!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> You can do it bro - just gotta set your mind to it!


i cant believe that was you bro

----------


## JOCKSOX

> I just turned 55, and started to make the change at age 51, after a long time on the couch and barstool....was 241 lbs. If you really want it, it simply becomes your lifestyle. Its never too late!


DZ, I swear it feels like a force in addition to the weight is pushing against me with every rep and every minute. I do want it but just don't know what is fighting me to get into the gym and work.

----------


## 41lastchance

thanks for encouragement , this week been hard work to keep going and needed a bit of inspiration.
cheers guys

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I just turned 43.

In De***ber of last year I looked alot like Flatscat and DeniZen's "before" pics. I don't have any of my own "before" pics because I refused to let anyone to take pictures of me. Even clothed.

I have put in ten months of hard work and am finally looking decent. I am looking to push hard till the end of the year and hope to see abs!

One thing I wish I would have done sooner was dial in my diet. I didn't get serious until just a couple of months ago and it made a huge difference even though my previous diet was OK. Definitely head over to the nutrition section to do some reading. If you post up your diet, they will give you great advice.

You can do this, and the better you look the more dedication you will have. It just gets better and better.

----------


## 41lastchance

Took advice and found a pic of me with top off nearly 3 months ago - got my daughter to take pic now and compared them - dont get me wrong, now pic not great but i think I totally underestimated how out of shape i was and i can def notice a real difference . i reckon jumping out of the shower and in front of mirror twice a day isnt helping as gains are so slow. 
Would like to thank you guys as I have found your encouragement and help invaluable. feeling good - bring it on !

----------


## flatscat

> Took advice and found a pic of me with top off nearly 3 months ago - got my daughter to take pic now and compared them - dont get me wrong, now pic not great but i think I totally underestimated how out of shape i was and i can def notice a real difference . i reckon jumping out of the shower and in front of mirror twice a day isnt helping as gains are so slow. 
> Would like to thank you guys as I have found your encouragement and help invaluable. feeling good - bring it on !


Post your pics - it is the next step bro. Keep up the good work!

----------


## 41lastchance

eventuall picked up courage to post pics and cant do it - keep getting exclamation mark after file name ??? both jpeg and both under 800 kb ??

----------


## 41lastchance

> Post your pics - it is the next step bro. Keep up the good work!


Please be kind . My pics are by far and away the least impressive i have seen on here.
This has taken bit of balls ! considering I have spent a lot of my life at about 6ft and 150 pounds !
about 3 months between pics 


Vodka bottle in foreground a testament to my previous lifestyle

----------


## zaggahamma

> Please be kind . My pics are by far and away the least impressive i have seen on here.
> This has taken bit of balls ! considering I have spent a lot of my life at about 6ft and 150 pounds !
> about 3 months between pics 
> 
> 
> Vodka bottle in foreground a testament to my previous lifestyle


vodka bottle? how bout the hair on your belly that looks like a cross? 2nd pic looks good bro..glad you got straightened out...u just helped me say no to having a vodka and berry a little later

----------


## 41lastchance

thanks mate cross not a weird religious symbol - just a drunken joke . 
have never had reason to take pic topless , its the only one I have.

----------

